# Hey all-question about my new kitty



## Steph11690 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

My name is Stephanie and I am a cat mom of two beautiful babies- an Ocicat and a Tabby. I was recently approached by a friend at work and she has a liter of new kittens she is trying to home. I have fallen in love with one of them but I am not sure what breed he is. I believe he is a beautiful Siamese but wanted to get other opinions. I have attached three pictures- i would LOVE everyones opinion on what breed this baby may be. The pictures are not very good quality but you can see his markings pretty well - he also has bright blue eyes. 

Thanks!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

He is absolutely beautiful! I know he's pointed so I think a lot of people would call him a siamese mix but unless his parents have papers I think he's officially a domestic short (?) hair (he looks kinda fluffy, maybe medium hair?). I think the blue eyes are attached to the pointed gene (my pointed tabby has the most beautiful blue eyes as well, they are what got me). I hope you bring him home and stay on the forum and post LOTS of pictures of him and his kitty siblings


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Stephanie and welcome to the forum. He looks like he is at least part Siamese to me. I wish you he best with him and your other babies. Can we see pictures of your Ocicat and tabby?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The pointed gene exists in the general population and is recessive. So two cats that are not pointed can produce a pointed kitten. I'm assuming your friend's cat is not Siamese or you would have mentioned it. I highly doubt there's an unneutered male Siamese running around her neighborhood. So it's unlikely there's any purebred Siamese in this kitten.

What's most likely is that this is a domestic short hair (or medium) with a pointed coat pattern.


----------



## Steph11690 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you all so very much for your responses. I think we may have a little bit of a better understanding about what our new to-be fur-baby may be  

As for my current Tabby and Ocicat- I am more than happy to post pictures! I will warn you..they are heartbreakers :wink:

As a side note, the Ocicat (Lizzie) was rescued from our local shelter- her name was originally Dragon. I dont have papers on her and both parents are unknown. She was left outside in a box at a very young age and then we adopted her. The shelter is responsible for claiming she is an ocicat but im sure she is not purebred. I believe she could possibly be a mix with a Tabby or maybe completely Tabby with spots? I'll let you guys be the judge here :lol: I must say that she is VERY verbal- does very strange howling noises and it a bit picky about when she receives attention.


----------



## Steph11690 (Jun 23, 2015)

Said to be Ocicat :jump- Lizzie


----------



## Steph11690 (Jun 23, 2015)

Tabby- Howard


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They are both stunning, Lizzie's spots look like my Amelia's spots.


----------



## Steph11690 (Jun 23, 2015)

Amelia is gorgeous! Absolutely love her spots!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> The pointed gene exists in the general population and is recessive. So two cats that are not pointed can produce a pointed kitten. I'm assuming your friend's cat is not Siamese or you would have mentioned it. I highly doubt there's an unneutered male Siamese running around her neighborhood. So it's unlikely there's any purebred Siamese in this kitten...


Well, if you go back enough generations, there would have been one. The colourpoint gene was unknown before being introduced from what's now Thailand. It's a form of albinoism, apparently.


----------

